
Chinese students are using Mu (an IDE for beginners) to learn Python - gelstudios
https://madewith.mu/mu/users/2018/10/31/ni-hao-mu.html
======
vorg
The multiplication table in the image is how school students learn
multiplication in China -- the lower number is always first and it goes up to
9 only, down the columns shown in the image. That means there's only 45
different combinations instead of the 144 in the typical English-speaking
system, so it's far easier to learn.

